# Linkfarbe ändern/ Bildposition bestimmten



## Squix (1. April 2004)

Moin Leude,
ich hab ma schnell 2 Frage und zwar:

1. Wie macht man den das der ein Link ´zB grün, wenn man ihr berührt auf zB gelb wechselt

2.Ich hab ein Bild auf meine Page und will dies aber in die mitte haben
   Also wie verschiebt man das

THX 4 help


----------



## Lord-Lance (1. April 2004)

Die linkfarbe änderst du mittels CSS. Mach dazu folgenden Code zwischen </title> und <head>


```
<style type="text/css">
<!--
A	{
	color: Blue;
}
A:hover {
	color: yellow;
}
-->
</style>
```
Es gibt natürlich noch weitere Möglichkeiten wie du Links darstellen kannst. Schaud dich dazu mal ein bisschen im CSS Forum um.

Ein Bild in der Mitte plazieren kannst du z.B. mit einer Tabelle. 
z.B. so:

```
<table>
     <tr>
         <td align="center" valign="middle"><img src="bild.jpg"></td>
     </tr>
</table>
```


----------



## Fey (1. April 2004)

Hi,

zu Frage 1: Wenn du einen normalen Textlink hast, dann mit CSS. Bei Bildern mit Javascript.

CSS:

```
a:link {color:#00FF00;}
a:hover {color:#FFFF00;}
```

JAVASCRIPT:

```
<a href="URL" onmouseover="document.bildname.src='bild_hover.gif' ;" onmouseover="document.bildname.src='bild_normal.gif';><img src="bild_normal.gif" width="xx" height"xx" border="0" name="bildname"></a>
```

Zu Frage 2.
Um ein Bild auszurichten, würde ich Tabellen oder Divs verwenden. Einfach eine Positionsangabe kann man da leider nicht machen. Um dir jetzt aber zu sagen, wie dein Quelltext aussehen müsste, müsste ich den Aufbau mal sehen.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Squix (1. April 2004)

Danke ihr 2 habt mir echt geholfen
War auch cool das ihr mir gleich die scripts gegeben habt.


THX


----------

